# recent guardian article plus some "interesting" comments



## nicko (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys

recent article in the guardian about the pain in spain. Understandable problem for lots of expats I guess, but it is the "comments" posted by the readers which are scary; plenty of vitriol dripping


End of the dream for British expats in Spain | World news | The Guardian

The exchange rate must be hurting pensions and the like, but the property situation can't be a suprise can it? It was always a secondary market to the UK and German (for example) markets where easy borrowing and soaring property values made it easier to buy abroad - and therefore likely to plummet if that impetus failed.

Luckily we bought years ago and because we like the Sea, mountains and the Spanish.

Nick


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeas I think thats the subject of another thread on here
It doesnt reflect the Spain I'm seeing here in the Northern CB


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

I loved the comment 'imagine a million Españoles moving to live in Cornwall!'

Costa del Newquay?

Santo Ives....
No more Cornish Pasties, but Empanadas....
Just like that Halley advert 'Galicia en Nove York' - seen it Tally?
xxx


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

i read many of these comments, what i cant understand, is why so many people seem so happy that people that have worked all there life, raised families paid taxes, contributed in there own way to an english ecomomy are resented for wanting to live out a dream in retirement and blammed for the destruction of spanish coastlines etc. Spanish coastline destruction lays purley at the feet of those in government that allowed it to happen, and those that lined their back pockets. There is a sense in these comments of gloating that these people finding themselves in unfortunate circumstances are returning to the UK and burdening the NHS, they paid all there lives for that service they have the right to use it as and when. Those that try to avoid the spanish tax systems do make me embarrased to be british and im glad that spain is now addresing this. I do feel that when in rome, some people have not but that does not mean others have the right to gloat at there down turn in circumstances.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicko said:


> Hi guys
> 
> recent article in the guardian about the pain in spain. Understandable problem for lots of expats I guess, but it is the "comments" posted by the readers which are scary; plenty of vitriol dripping
> 
> ...


Yes, the current situation has been discussed on a few occasions in the forum I think and I can suppose that most people here know and understand what the present situation is. The comments show the usual division of opinions. What really annoyed me is the comment made in the article...


> "This is a country with no law," proclaims Judy. "We in England abide by the rules but here they don't bother. Even the Brits here rip you off. I think most people would go back if they could. It'll be a relief to get home. It's not as cheap as people think."


I know it's true that some area councils and town halls have got away with murder on the construction front, and it's certainly a shameful area for Spain, but to say that Spain is a lawless society and that Brits follow the law is laughable. This woman deserves to live in cold, grey, unfriendly and often violent UK


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> I loved the comment 'imagine a million Españoles moving to live in Cornwall!'
> 
> Costa del Newquay?
> 
> ...



Hey Norma - the "vivamos como galegos" one? Yeah, seen it! Tally.xxxx


Re. the article - nothing surprises me there at all, really - in fact a lot of the comments reflect what some of us have often posted on here re. integration, employment, education, expatshire, etc.


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Xa, Xa, Exactamente,

Nothing new really on the article, except it further reinforced my idea of hell. Imagine living on one of those huge golf condos, where most are unsold. 
How was your fiesta?
We will miss all of Escairon's due to an MS exacerbation which is keeping me at home and grumpy...
xxxxxx






Tallulah said:


> Hey Norma - the "vivamos como galegos" one? Yeah, seen it! Tally.xxxx
> 
> 
> Re. the article - nothing surprises me there at all, really - in fact a lot of the comments reflect what some of us have often posted on here re. integration, employment, education, expatshire, etc.


----------

